# BBS RZ's on an A3 golf



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

im looking to fit 5x100, 15x6.5 et43 bbs rz's on an a3 golf with 20mm wheel adapters? the golf in question has a 4x100 bolt pattern and i would like to fit the 5x100 wheels using said adapters. does anyone know if i will have fitment issues and which size tire to run. 195 or 205/50's? thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What exactly is an A3 Golf?


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Heres my mk3 gti with bbs rz but they came 4x100 and also 15x6.5


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> What exactly is an A3 Golf?


an emkaythree


----------

